# Mustard to "glue" the rub on the brisket



## dragonslayer (Aug 7, 2014)

Are folks around these parts a fan of using a layer of mustard to help the rub adhere to a brisket? Yes or No.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 7, 2014)

dragonslayer said:


> Are folks around these parts a fan of using a layer of mustard to help the rub adhere to a brisket? Yes or No.


As for me:

Mustard for Pork.

Worcestershire "Thick" New name "Leah & Perrins Bold Steak Sauce" on Beef.

Mustard or Olive Oil on Poultry.

Bear


----------



## lambo711 (Aug 7, 2014)

I tried it the other night with some steaks that i hot grilled and im pretty sure ill never not use the mustard now.  The flavor of the mustard does completely cook off. it glues your rub in place and it doesnt move. Im also pretty sure that it start tenderizing the meat and it seemed to me that it was pulling the rub into the meat and resulted in an amazing finished product.  Just remeber to go with a nice thin layer. You dont need alot of it.


----------



## seenred (Aug 7, 2014)

I don't use a binder on much of anything...never saw the need.  Meat will "sweat" some moisture as the rub sits on it.   The only exception to this for me is beef...brisket, chuck roasts, rib roasts, etc.  I like to start those with some L&P's Thick Worcestershire, more because I think it adds flavor than because I need something for the rub to stick.

Red


----------



## themule69 (Aug 7, 2014)

I no longer use a binder.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## padronman (Aug 7, 2014)

I only use a binder on beef.  As was said before I use Thick Worcestershire sauce on beef.  Nothing on pork.


----------



## ps0303 (Aug 7, 2014)

No mustard here.  Save it for the hotdogs and hamburgers.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 7, 2014)

NOPE! Straight rub for this guy!


----------



## chef willie (Aug 7, 2014)

Once upon a time I used mustard.....not any more. Some on the Pit Master circuit say the vinegar in it acts like a tenderizer? I use a heavy rub overnight and like Red prefer the meat juice to act as the binder. I apply more rub before smoking IF it appears I missed some areas or need more. Agree with the Woosy thick sauce for some beef....but that's packed with flavors and fermented anchovies. How can you miss with that?.......Willie


----------



## knifebld (Aug 7, 2014)

Simple Kosher salt and Pepper on my brisket...no binding agent.

Will always use mustard on pork and sometimes use Mayo on chicken.


----------



## addertooth (Aug 7, 2014)

I use rub, and a very small amount of meat tenderizer to enhance the "sweat" from the meat.  I never had a problem with the bark separating.


----------



## noboundaries (Aug 7, 2014)

Never used mustard on anything.  If I use anything I use EVOO.  Old habit to keep meat from sticking to the grill.  Also some spices blossom better in fat.


----------



## jaxrmrjmr (Aug 7, 2014)

Lambo711 said:


> I tried it the other night with some steaks that i hot grilled and im pretty sure ill never not use the mustard now.  The flavor of the mustard does completely cook off. it glues your rub in place and it doesnt move. Im also pretty sure that it start tenderizing the meat and it seemed to me that it was pulling the rub into the meat and resulted in an amazing finished product.  Just remeber to go with a nice thin layer. You dont need alot of it.


Most will be surprised, but if you just take a nip of mustard on your cooked steak, it will taste different and good.  Most I have gotten to do this agree that just a smidgeon on a cooked steak is a good flavor.

There is debate about brown vs dijon mustard though.

I will use cheap yellow mustard as a glue on ribs any day!!!!


----------

